# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] SilverLight Site Deployment

## RobDog888

I need to find all the requirements for deploying a SL site to a wimdoes 2003 server running IIS6 and .NET FW 3.5 SP-1

Basically need the specific requirements for SL site deployment be it files or installments. ie: SL runtime or plugin etc. I realize that requirements will vary between apps but just looking for the core requirements.

Ive been looking around and found things like...
(click on the "Silverlight-compatible" link)
http://www.microsoft.com/silverlight...l/default.aspx

Also, iis setup needs to associate the .xap file name extension with the MIME type "application/x-silverlight-app".


Thanks

----------


## danasegarane

Dear Robert,
              Have you seen this document from MSDN ?

----------


## RobDog888

PERFECT!  :Thumb:  Thanks

----------


## danasegarane

OMG. I am too Happy  :Smilie:

----------

